# who is going to the iowa pro am



## LittleBucker (Dec 22, 2008)

Who is going to the Iowa pro am I am


----------



## huntergal111 (Aug 20, 2007)

Oh yea! I'll definitely be there!


----------



## LittleBucker (Dec 22, 2008)

same here


----------



## huntergal111 (Aug 20, 2007)

it looks like were the ONLY ones going too lol one of my friends will be there too...


----------



## Mathewsju (Jan 19, 2008)

i may go. not sure yet, but we will see


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

i'm headed down... no idea what bow i'm taking yet


----------



## bishjr (Aug 1, 2008)

I will be there. what time are you all shooting at?


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I wish I could go, but I can't cause that's a pretty long ride from Central Florida to Iowa and this is my last few days of school and with my dad not having much work it would be a burden on fuel costs to get there and some other things so urgh!
And I don't want to feel like crap after all of you pro shooters whoop my butt since right now I feel pretty good since I won a 3-d shoot the other day with my Z7 so haha!
Anyways good luck to all of you guys let me know how it goes!
Clint


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

I'll check line times when I get a computer... everyone gonna be there Friday night?


----------



## mathews95 (Jan 9, 2010)

ok heres the deal. im wondering what it would take to place in this event. im from larchwood ia and i would be a little under 4 hours to get there so im fairly close but i still dont want to get there and not do well and waste a trip and have a angry dad(he doesnt shoot bow so she doesnt get it)haha.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

N7709K said:


> i'm headed down... no idea what bow i'm taking yet


that's pretty sad when you don't know what bow to take.


----------



## huntergal111 (Aug 20, 2007)

N7709K said:


> I'll check line times when I get a computer... everyone gonna be there Friday night?


where do you check line times again? I forgot.
and yea we will be there Friday night.



mathews95 said:


> ok heres the deal. im wondering what it would take to place in this event. im from larchwood ia and i would be a little under 4 hours to get there so im fairly close but i still dont want to get there and not do well and waste a trip and have a angry dad(he doesnt shoot bow so she doesnt get it)haha.


It is so easy and soooooo fun! (in my opinion) if I had to pick one tournie out of the whole year to go to it would be this one! and you can check last years scores and stuff to see kinda how you would do but there is some pretty good competition there. last year was our first year and it was a blast! it was really laid back and everything and EVERYBODY is there lol we sat and talked with Dave Cousins and Rod Menzer just like old pals it was so fun and then Rio Wilde and Logan Wilde and the whole Wilde family was there (Logan won the whole thing) and Daren Christenberry and Braden Gellenthien and Chance Beaubouef (plus a bunch more, they all signed my hat hehe)). it was so cool to see everybody and you could just walk up and talk to them. they are really cool people. but even if you didn't place well or anything it would be worth it to just go and at least meet all these people. I definitely don't think it would be a waste of a trip at all lol but that's just me. and my Dad goes too so that's not a problem either lol but it would definitely be something to put up with an angry Dad for hahaha just kidding.

like I said I don't think it would waste a trip at all even if you didn't place well or anything.
if you need the registration link I have it too but like for me it's only $15 for me to shoot! so it's cheap too 
I get over excited about this tournie so I'll stop now hahaa


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

pro-am site has flight times


----------



## huntergal111 (Aug 20, 2007)

oh ok. I found it. I"m shooting at 11:30 on saturday looks like


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Clint, its not knowing what to take its called having options. depending on shipping times and what not i may be shooting a VE+ if not i'm shooting the alphaburner


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

I might go. Depends on if I have a bow to shoot.

Jake


----------



## Twinsfan (Aug 9, 2007)

i will be there..coming friday night and shooting early saturday morning...its gnna be a fun time.


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

You guys are lucky! I wish I could go. To far of a drive and I'm probably not even good enough to qualify:sad:.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

shoot bale 6 at 11:30 saturday


----------



## huntergal111 (Aug 20, 2007)

you don't have to qualify. just pay the fee and you're pretty much in


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

When is it??

Jake


----------



## huntergal111 (Aug 20, 2007)

archerykid13 said:


> When is it??
> 
> Jake


the Pro-Am? Jan 14-16


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Alright.
Thanks Huntergal

Jake


----------



## huntergal111 (Aug 20, 2007)

archerykid13 said:


> Alright.
> Thanks Huntergal
> 
> Jake


No problem, anytime


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

You thinkin about coming over Jake?


----------



## bishjr (Aug 1, 2008)

Im going to be coming in on Friday night and shooting at 8 am on Saturday.


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

N7709K said:


> You thinkin about coming over Jake?


Yep.

Jake


----------



## LittleBucker (Dec 22, 2008)

ok this is all i know im shooting on friday and im am practiceing in the morning before school and then after then at home before supper how much r u guys shooting?


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

LittleBucker said:


> ok this is all i know im shooting on friday and im am practiceing in the morning before school and then after then at home before supper how much r u guys shooting?


None.

Jake


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

i'm shooting a couple times a week.... got everything dialed in today, think i'm ready after two weeks off


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

N7709K said:


> i'm shooting a couple times a week.... got everything dialed in today, think i'm ready after two weeks off


That's good.

Jake


----------



## LittleBucker (Dec 22, 2008)

I practice every night


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

what county is it in? and what is the date its on?


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

never mind, i googled ot, maybe ill join if i get my new bow this weekend  id like to meet all yahs. is there any in illinois do you know?


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

found out friday that i'm supposed to go on a school trip so i may be getting there a little late


----------



## huntergal111 (Aug 20, 2007)

Yea just to let you know I'm going to stalk everybody that's going to watch how you shoot........... just kidding. I'm not that creeper  lol


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

Jacob Hemstock(N7709K) wanted me to update yall of his Iowa Pro Am Experience.... Jacob is tied for 7th with a 349, had his D-loop break during the AM practice. i will update tomorrow for the final.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

12-RING SHOOTER said:


> Jacob Hemstock(N7709K) wanted me to update yall of his Iowa Pro Am Experience.... Jacob is tied for 7th with a 349, had his D-loop break during the AM practice. i will update tomorrow for the final.


thats a good score! to bad about the D-loop, good luck everyone!


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Bugged out early and beat the weather home today.. didn't have a good vegas round(release was acting up) but i finished 8th, i feel pretty good about it all in all. Could have shot better, but i held my own without a target bow


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

checked scores again and must have missed a couple the first time.. rounded out the top 10, not too bad


----------



## huntergal111 (Aug 20, 2007)

N7709K said:


> Bugged out early and beat the weather home today.. didn't have a good vegas round(release was acting up) but i finished 8th, i feel pretty good about it all in all. Could have shot better, but i held my own without a target bow


I don't think a lot of people had a good round  I know mine sucked!
oh and I think I saw you walking by once. lol


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

yeah.. my d-loop blew in practice and i wasn't in the greatest mood


----------



## huntergal111 (Aug 20, 2007)

that would stink


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

N7709K said:


> yeah.. my d-loop blew in practice and i wasn't in the greatest mood


ya that wasn't so great, did it hit you in the face, I had one break on me when I was almost at full draw, actually probably peak weight, and when it broke my release hand came back and smacked me in the mouth and that was when I had braces so it made it even worse. Man do they hurt, so now I kinda draw slightly away from my face and then bring it in lol!


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

learned a long time ago not to draw at my face.. just one of the things that comes with back tension.


----------



## huntergal111 (Aug 20, 2007)

Ignition kid said:


> ya that wasn't so great, did it hit you in the face, I had one break on me when I was almost at full draw, actually probably peak weight, and when it broke my release hand came back and smacked me in the mouth and that was when I had braces so it made it even worse. Man do they hurt, so now I kinda draw slightly away from my face and then bring it in lol!


I have actually never hit myself in the face and I usually shoot hinges and my evolution which is a backtension also but when Wendi (my friend) first shot a hinge she punched herself in the chin and I felt really bad but I don't know why I've never done anything like that. and I've never broken a d-loop. I always replace it when it starts getting worn down... which I should probably do sometime soon haha,


----------

